# Program to make digital portfolio



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 28, 2007)

Not an online portfolio, just a digital portfolio!

It has to be something that enables me to use text with images.

Something simple, with a learning curve of zero.  I have to have this done by.. tomorrow?!?!  It's for a scholarship, and in my defense, I only just found out about a week ago.

Thanks!

The Procrastinator


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 28, 2007)

Not really sure what you mean? What size images?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 28, 2007)

Screen-sized.  It's supposed to be a slideshow.  Something along the lines of Power Point.  I think I might have PP around somewhere, but I don't like the way it looks, nor do I know how to make a presentation with it.


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 28, 2007)

Windows movie maker is a free option.


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 28, 2007)

I believe photoshop has it's own slide show software but I use Proshow producer (You can buy Proshow Gold a lot cheaper).

Excellent software.

For a quick free option though Matt's suggestion works well.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I'll try both photoshop slide show and the moviemaker, and see what works best.  Thanks again!


----------



## astrostu (Mar 1, 2007)

I dunno, but perhaps Google's Picassa software will do this?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 1, 2007)

Do you like Picassa?  What do you use it for?  I had it, but I couldn't find any real use for it, so I deleted it.


----------

